# Debian verlangt immer CD beim download



## FlitzeBogen (3. Nov 2012)

Hi,
ich habe bei Debian 6 ein Problem.
Wenn ich Pakete, vim oder anderes downloaden will, sagt er immer er will die CD...
ich habe es aber über ein Stick installiert und deshalb auch keine CD

sources.list gibt aus


# 

# deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.6 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 DVD Binary-1 20120929-15:56]/ squeeze contrib main

deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.6 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 DVD Binary-1 20120929-15:56]/ squeeze contrib main

deb Debian -- Security Information squeeze/updates main contrib
deb-src Debian -- Security Information squeeze/updates main contrib
deb Index of /debian squeeze main contrib

habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das Problem loswerde?


----------



## pro2 (3. Nov 2012)

Die CD aus der sources.list entfernen?


----------



## FlitzeBogen (3. Nov 2012)

mom, probieren...
sollte ich das mit ftp auch in " # " setzen?


EDIT: hat geklappt, danke


----------

